# The Free Man



## Opium (Jun 23, 2006)

So ya. I made a new sig and avatar. Actually it started as a banner which I made for Halflife2.net but they seem to be postponing that competition. I thought it worked rather well as a sig too so I converted it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I haven't posted anything in the graphics forum for AGES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's the original banner:






So what'd you think? Yay or nay?


----------



## Eruonen (Jun 23, 2006)

Wow that's really nice!
I see you've added all kinds of stuff from episode 2


----------



## th3sandm4n (Jun 23, 2006)

Pretty nice, though I'm not a fan of the scanlines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They do fit the HL feel though


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Jun 23, 2006)

GREAT JOB!  I wish I had that talent & creativity!  I LOOOOOOOOVE Half-Life & anything to do with it.  I'm like half way thru Episode 1.  (Don't get much time to play since I'm married to a non gamer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------

